# Salmons beats up on former team in Bulls' win



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> John Salmons got a warm welcome in his first trip to Sacramento since he was traded to the Chicago Bulls. It didn't stop him from hurting his former team. Salmons snapped out of his shooting slump with 23 points and the Bulls beat the Kings 101-87 on Tuesday night. It was the first game with more than 100 points for Chicago, which was held under 90 in five of its previous seven games and entered with the NBA's third-worst shooting percentage.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10390420/Salmons-beats-up-on-former-team-in-Bulls'-win


----------

